# What is Kontact and why do i need it?



## Victor N.

real noob here. took some of Mike Verta's classes. aspiring composer.

now my question.

i have been looking for instruments that sound good. you know like a good sounding grand piano for example. and also a few orchestra instruments, etc... 

but anything affordable for the hobbyist leads back to buying Kontact. and here's the thing. Kontact is expensive and defeats the whole purpose.

and i am still confused about what Kontact actually is. as far as i can tell, it seems like a "rack" for virtual instruments. why do we need it? why does it get in the way? why can't i get that great sounding piano for $99 without having to buy contact for hundreds of money?

thanks all and sorry again for my ignorance.


----------



## Chr!s

Kontakt is basically the most-popular sample player. Most companies create virtual instruments (sample libraries) that run within it, or the free version of it called the "Kontakt Player". The downside is that the libraries for _the player_ are generally more expensive, and the player version has some feature limitations, but these _*do not*_ affect factory selections and Kontakt-Player libraries. Kontakt, and the "Komplete" bundle it is often sold as also offer a lot of virtual instruments right off the bat.

The reason why finding a great library without it is tough is because Kontakt offers an existing platform one can develop for rather than building a plugin from the ground-up, as I understand.


----------



## puremusic

Kontakt... is *the* sampler.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kontakt doesn't have to be that expensive if you know what you're doing.

Download the free Kontakt player, grab some free stuff and then search around for the 'upgrade Kontakt' threads....there are some free libraries for the free player that enable you to upgrade Kontakt to the full version...if you wait until NI has a big sale, like the Black Friday/Summer sales, they'll do half off of Kontakt, which brings the price down to like $200, and THEN, you hit them with that crossgrade because you have that free library that makes you eligible for the upgrade, and you get the full version for something like $124.

I did it right around this time last year and it's one of the best purchases I've made, musically. Like said above, it's THE sample engine...

Also like said above...it's an already created engine that people develop for. Could you imagine what these libraries would cost if every dev had to do their OWN engine? We're talking hundreds of more $ per instrument, and there'd be no way for them to even offer deals on anything, let alone a great sounding $99 piano...


----------



## danbo

Any reason to get the full version of Kontakt, if you don't have an interest in collecting sample libraries? I assume it's just a player, but maybe it's more like EXS where you can make your own samples (but I don't have much time for that). Anyhow I've got a full set of EastWest libraries which come with their own 'Play' sample player. I'm not interested in collecting because just mastering one interface and library set is enough for me, I'd rather be composing or playing than fiddling with new software. I have gotten a bunch of freebies/free Kontakt player that came with buying a piece of equipment or another, but I don't use them.


----------



## Victor N.

okay, thanks, it makes sense. i will start with the free version then and see where it goes.

by the way, price wasn't my only concern 

with windows 10, cubase 9, and a couple of tools, i think more than half that 128Gb SSD drive is already gone. so i was trying not to get anything too big. until i upgrade gears.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

danbo said:


> Anyhow I've got a full set of EastWest libraries which come with their own 'Play' sample player.



If you're completely satisfied with using EW for all your productions, then there's no need to have Kontakt. However, there is a big universe out there full of wonderful virtual instruments....most of which require a full version of Kontakt. If you watch the native Instruments sales, you can get it for $199. For any composer working with VI's, I highly recommend this investment, there are so many great libraries out there and it's really a small price to pay. I paid for it once many years ago, and the upgrades are always free.


----------



## Victor N.

sort of related to my earlier concern with space. do you guys know if i am able to put Kontakt and instruments on an external usb driven storage? if not, maybe just the instruments and keep Kontakt on the main storage. is it a setup you have seen before or that wouldn't work? thanks.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Victor N. said:


> real noob here. took some of Mike Verta's classes. aspiring composer.
> 
> now my question.
> 
> i have been looking for instruments that sound good. you know like a good sounding grand piano for example. and also a few orchestra instruments, etc...
> 
> but anything affordable for the hobbyist leads back to buying Kontact. and here's the thing. Kontact is expensive and defeats the whole purpose.
> 
> and i am still confused about what Kontact actually is. as far as i can tell, it seems like a "rack" for virtual instruments. why do we need it? why does it get in the way? why can't i get that great sounding piano for $99 without having to buy contact for hundreds of money?
> 
> thanks all and sorry again for my ignorance.



1. I don´t know if you need Kontakt.
2. Kontakt is a Sampler where most of libraries are used with. (why that is..is a different subject and shall not be covered here).
3. Kontakt is not expensive for what it can do. If you find the price too high, go and get libraries which work with the Kontakt Free Player. Other than that, there are libraries both piano and orchestral available which have their own Sample Engine (Eastwest, UVI etc, Audio Modeling et.)
4. A good sounding Piano Library? Hm..ask that 10 people here and you get probably 10 different recommendations. Do you like playability? Maybe watch out for Pianoteq.
5. And a few orchestra instruments? A few what in particular? There are quite a lot..in the orchestra..
6. Maybe for you it would make sense to check out Eastwest composer cloud..


----------



## Victor N.

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> 1. I don´t know if you need Kontakt.
> 2. Kontakt is a Sampler where most of libraries are used with. (why that is..is a different subject and shall not be covered here).
> 3. Kontakt is not expensive for what it can do. If you find the price too high, go and get libraries which work with the Kontakt Free Player. Other than that, there are libraries both piano and orchestral available which have their own Sample Engine (Eastwest, UVI etc, Audio Modeling et.)
> 4. A good sounding Piano Library? Hm..ask that 10 people here and you get probably 10 different recommendations. Do you like playability? Maybe watch out for Pianoteq.
> 5. And a few orchestra instruments? A few what in particular? There are quite a lot..in the orchestra..
> 6. Maybe for you it would make sense to check out Eastwest composer cloud..



hey, thanks. i decided to download the free Kontakt Player which apparently can play that piano instrument i found on the NI website. someone said i can upgrade from there.

oh wow, that Eastwest composer cloud looks interesting but quite pricey at the moment for someone like me... i will look into it later.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Victor N. said:


> hey, thanks. i decided to download the free Kontakt Player which apparently can play that piano instrument i found on the NI website. someone said i can upgrade from there.
> 
> oh wow, that Eastwest composer cloud looks interesting but quite pricey at the moment for someone like me... i will look into it later.



pricey? 25 Dollars a month? Okay..


----------



## Victor N.

well... for me it is : ) not all of us are pro musicians or know what we are doing lol. at least not yet...

i don't know for sure what i need beside a grand piano right now. i am still learning and practicing the piano. someone more skilled would find a trove of instruments far more useful than someone like me. i would be completely lost and wouldn't be able to justify the cost...

i mean, it's like an adobe online subscription. a designer would be able to justify the payment. not the everyday user. right now that's what i am but i will get there soon.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> pricey? 25 Dollars a month? Okay..



I love it when people complain about this....while standing in line to buy a Starbuck's Frappuccino and a Panini sandwich for $25.


----------



## Victor N.

Wolfie2112 said:


> I love it when people complain about this....while standing in line to buy a Starbuck's Frappuccino and a Panini sandwich for $25.



now, not a fair comparison... i am sorry if this sounded like i was complaining. my point was that because i don't really need all that it offers, it's like giving away $25 every month. in fact, i would rather get that extra panini each month


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Sorry, I wasn't directing my comment at you Victor.

I would take a serious look at the EW Composer Cloud though, it has a LOT to offer...including wonderful pianos, everything you need for an entire orchestra, and a ton of other cool virtual instruments. You can even try it for a month and then cancel; or buy individual libraries once you've tried them out.


----------



## bigcat1969

Kontakt as mentioned can be less expensive, likely there will be a $200 sale sometime around Black Friday or Christmas or Drum'mica lets you upgrade. It comes with a pretty passable library that is compressed and doesn't take too much room plus there are tons of freebies for it...

https://freedigitalinstruments.wordpress.com/free-kontakt-instruments/

However there are tons of free options if you are starting out. Though note nothing free gets you a Spitfire $5000 buck orchestra sound. I think the Ivy Audio Piano in 162 and the Salamander are great free sounding pianos and VPO is pretty nice for a free orchestra.

ttps://freedigitalinstruments.wordpress.com/free-instrument-links/


----------



## Desire Inspires

Download Kontakt Player for free: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-5-player/

Problem solved.


----------



## d.healey

You don't need Kontakt. If you needed it you would have it and $25 for EW wouldn't seem so much. Go get the VSCO Orchestra - http://vis.versilstudios.net/vsco-community.html. There is an SFZ version which will work in any SFZ player (and there are a few zero cost ones available such as https://www.plogue.com/products/sforzando.html). There is also a VSTi version which I haven't used but it doesn't require other software to play it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Desire Inspires said:


> Download Kontakt Player for free: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-5-player/
> 
> Problem solved.



You need the full version for most Kontakt based libraries.


----------



## bill5

Wolfie2112 said:


> I love it when people complain about this....while standing in line to buy a Starbuck's Frappuccino and a Panini sandwich for $25.


If you only use it for one month to try it like a sort of trial program, agreed, $25 isn't much. But to use it month after month...yeah, that does get expensive. Eventually you've spent hundreds that could've been used on stuff that you'd own forever.

PS I have never bought anything from Starbucks. 




d.healey said:


> You don't need Kontakt. If you needed it you would have it and $25 for EW wouldn't seem so much. Go get the VSCO Orchestra - http://vis.versilstudios.net/vsco-community.html. There is an SFZ version which will work in any SFZ player (and there are a few zero cost ones available such as https://www.plogue.com/products/sforzando.html). There is also a VSTi version which I haven't used but it doesn't require other software to play it.


Someone else gets it, thank you. VSCO, btw, is free. It isn't as good as other orchestration stuff, but it is good and well worth the price  and IMO sounds surprisingly good. At the least it gives you something to tinker with and get a feel for such things and go from there. The quality of some of the free stuff out there should not be discounted.

Also FYI:

- Most "libraries" (VSTi's that run on Kontakt, basically) will NOT run on the free player as some seem to be saying, at least not that I have seen. My research wasn't exhaustive though, so I can't say what the % is. But seemed to me you need the full pay version of Kontakt for most.

- Most VSTi's in general do NOT need Kontakt, and thank God. To each their own but I will never get the appeal of having the Kontakt "middle man." The only reason I'd buy that (or Komplete) is because I figure that is all I need and not into buying other stuff. And from what I have seen, it is good, so I'm not saying that's a bad way to go. I'm just not a fan. I find the UI unfriendly and Native in general a royal PITA with their online registrations, all the iLok stuff etc. That $400 can buy me a good bit which is IMO better and easier to use.


----------



## Desire Inspires

Wolfie2112 said:


> You need the full version for most Kontakt based libraries.



Gotta crawl before you walk.

OP doesn't even know why he needs it. He has to start at the basics of using it and see where it fits into his repetoire.


----------



## chillbot

Desire Inspires said:


> Gotta crawl before you walk.
> 
> OP doesn't even know why he needs it. He has to start at the basics of using it and see where it fits into his repetoire.


Stop hating and support.


----------



## Guffy

chillbot said:


> Stop hating and support.


+1


----------



## chillbot

@Fugdup I dig
the new sig.


----------



## bill5

chillbot said:


> Stop hating and support.


Giving sound advice is "hating?"


----------



## Desire Inspires

bill5 said:


> Giving sound advice is "hating?"



No, people are just trolling me. A dose of “revenge” for this post I made a few weeks back.

See here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/how-many-songs-do-i-need-for-music-licensing.75322/


----------



## MA-Simon

As others have already referenced, our Versilian Studios Chamber Orchestra 2.5 is only 99$ right now and comes with a free kontakt player license. It is also very lightweight at arround ~15-20GB. So if you just want something to play arround with, that could be a good deal. (The other 3 instruments require the full player though, still, worth to consider imho at that price.)


----------

